# لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الانجيل بنفسه



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

*تحية طيبة 

سؤالى : لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بنفسه ؟ اقصد ماذا كان المانع*


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أغسطس 2014)

لأنه لم يأتي ليكتب انجيلا, 
جاء للفداء تلك كانت مهمته, فتكلف تلاميذته من بعده في كتابته تحت عصمة الروح القدس ودونوا ما عاينوه..


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *تحية طيبة
> 
> سؤالى : لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بنفسه ؟ اقصد ماذا كان المانع*


*سلام ونعمة
هل تعلم اخى ما هو معنى كلمة انجيل؟؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *تحية طيبة
> 
> سؤالى : لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بنفسه ؟ اقصد ماذا كان المانع*


*
الأنجيل هو الخبر والبشارة السارة للبشر بالفداء فى المسيح وأن يكون لكل من يؤمن به 
الحياة الأبدية ..
يو 20 : 31  وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.
فالسيد المسيح هو محور الكتاب المقدس كله بعهديه ما بين نبؤات ورموز فى العهد القديم 
وتتميمها فى العهد الجديد .

*


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بنفسه ؟*


 
*إن صِدق ما يفعله الانسان هو *

*ما يكتبه الآخرين عنه **وليس ما يكتب عن نفسه *

*فإن ُقلت أني  ُأحب الآخرين فكيف يتبرهن ذلك إن لم يشهد آخرين أنهم لمسوا هذا الحب فيك *

*وإن كتبت عن نفسك أنك قادر على إسعاد الآخرين *

*فكيف ُيصدق الناس ذلك إن لم تسعدهم *

*وإن قلت أني أمين في خدمتي *

*ولم يرى أحد ذلك ... تلك تكون أمانة غير حقيقية لأنك لم تفعل ذلك *

*قال الرب وتكونون لي شهودًا *
أعمال الرسل 1 : 8 
لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم
*وتكونون لي شهودا* في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض». 
​*شهودًا على ما كان المسيح يعمله وشاهدوه أولاً .... ثم علـَّم به *
أعمال الرسل 1 : 1 
الكلام الأول أنشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما 
ابتدأ يسوع *يفعله ويعلم به *
​*إذاً من الناحية المنطقية *
*ما يشهده الآخرين عني ويكتبوه *
*هو أقوي بكثير عن ما أكتبه عن نفسي *

.


----------



## أَمَة (29 أغسطس 2014)

أهلا بك يا بحر الحب في أول سؤال لك في قسم الأسئلة.

لم يكتب السيد المسيح الإنجيل لأن الإنجيل ليس كتابا اُنزل عليه كما يفهمه غير المسيحيين، بل كلمة يونانية الأصل ذُكِرَت في الكتاب المقدس في كل لغات العالم بأصلها اليوناني - افنجاليون، ومعناها البشارة المفرحة، أو الخبر السار. 

سُمِّيَت الكتب الأربعة التي دونها تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح بالإنجيل لأنها تبشر المسكونة بفرح عظيم لجنس البشر، كما قال الملاك الذي ظهر للرعاة ساعة ولادة الطفل يسوع المسيح:

10. فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ *بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ* يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ: 
11. أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ *مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.*


مجيء المسيح ليخلص الأنسان من الموت الأبدي ويعيده الى أحضان الله هو الخبر السار والبشارة العظيمة لكل الشعوب. شعب الله القديم الذي كان يقرأ النبؤات عن مجيء السيد المسيح عاش ومات على رجاء الخلاص بمجيئه.

لاحظ،في الآيات التي سأذكرها، أن السيد المسيح يقول من أجلي ومن أجل الإنجيل بما معناه من أجله ومن البشارة لأنه هو أصل البشارة واصل الخبر السار. لقد اقتبست لك من الكتاب المقدس الآيات المذكورة فيها كلمة "إنجيل"، ولكي تفهمها على أنها تعني البشارة، ما عليك سوى أن تغير كلمة "انجيل" في كل آية بكلمة "البشارة" أو "الخبر السار" ولو في آية مش فاهمها، لا تتوانى عن السؤال.

لقد ربطت الآيات بمصادرها لكي تقرأها في سياقها لو أحببت. فما عليك سوى الضغط على أي منها لتنقلك الى الأنجيل. 

(متى متى 26 العدد 13) الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا *الانجيل* في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها.
(مرقس 1 العدد 1) بدء *انجيل* يسوع المسيح ابن الله.
(مرقس 8 العدد 35) فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها. ومن يهلك نفسه *من اجلي ومن اجل الانجيل* فهو يخلّصها. 
(مرقس 10 العدد 29) فاجاب يسوع وقال الحق اقول لكم ليس احد ترك بيتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا *لاجلي ولاجل الانجيل*. (مرقس 14 العدد 9) الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا *الانجيل* في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها. 
(أعمال 15 العدد 7) فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس وقال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة *الانجيل* ويؤمنون. 
رومية 1 العدد 9) فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في *انجيل* ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم.
(رومية 10 العدد 16) لكن ليس الجميع قد اطاعوا *الانجيل* لان اشعياء يقول يا رب من صدق خبرنا. 
(رومية 11 العدد 28) من جهة* الانجيل* هم اعداء من اجلكم.واما من جهة الاختيار فهم احباء من اجل الآباء.
(رومية 15 العدد 29) وانا اعلم اني اذا جئت اليكم ساجيء في ملء بركة *انجيل* المسيح.
(كورنثوس الأولى 9 العدد 14) هكذا ايضا امر الرب ان الذين ينادون *بالانجيل* من* الانجيل* يعيشون.
(كورنثوس الأولى 9 العدد 18) فما هو اجري اذ وانا ابشر اجعل انجيل المسيح بلا نفقة حتى لم استعمل سلطاني في *الانجيل*.
(كورنثوس الأولى 9 العدد 23) وهذا انا افعله لاجل *الانجيل* لاكون شريكا فيه.
(كورنثوس الثانية 8 العدد 18) وارسلنا معه الاخ الذي مدحه في *الانجيل* في جميع الكنائس.
(غلاطية 1 العدد 11) واعرّفكم ايها الاخوة *الانجيل* الذي بشرت به انه ليس بحسب انسان.
(غلاطية 2 العدد 2) وانما صعدت بموجب اعلان وعرضت عليهم ا*لانجيل* الذي اكرز به بين الامم ولكن بالانفراد على المعتبرين لئلا اكون اسعى او قد سعيت باطلا.
(غلاطية 2 العدد 5) الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع ولا ساعة ليبقى عندكم حق *الانجيل*.
(غلاطية 2 العدد 14) لكن لما رأيت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق *الانجيل* قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع ان كنت وانت يهودي تعيش امميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهوّدوا.
(افسس 6 العدد 19) ولاجلي لكي يعطى لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي لاعلم جهارا بسر *الانجيل*.
(فيلبي 1 العدد 5) لسبب مشاركتكم في *الانجيل* من اول يوم الى الآن.
(فيلبي 1 العدد 7) كما يحق لي ان افتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم لاني حافظكم في قلبي في وثقي وفي المحاماة عن *الانجيل* وتثبيته انتم الذين جميعكم شركائي في النعمة.
(فيلبي 1 العدد 12) ثم اريد ان تعلموا ايها الاخوة ان اموري قد آلت اكثر الى تقدم *الانجيل*.
(فيلبي 1 العدد 17) واولئك عن محبة عالمين اني موضوع لحماية* الانجيل*.
(فيلبي 1 العدد 27) فقط عيشوا كما يحق *لانجيل* المسيح حتى اذا جئت ورأيتكم او كنت غائبا اسمع اموركم انكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معا بنفس واحدة لايمان *الانجيل*.
(فيلبي 2 العدد 22 ) واما اختباره فانتم تعرفون انه كولد مع اب خدم معي لاجل *الانجيل*.
(فيلبي 4 العدد 3) نعم اسألك انت ايضا يا شريكي المخلص ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معي في *الانجيل* مع اكليمندس ايضا وباقي العاملين معي الذين اسماؤهم في سفر الحياة.
(فيلبي 4 العدد 15) وانتم ايضا تعلمون ايها الفيلبيون انه في بداءة *الانجيل* لما خرجت من مكدونية لم تشاركني كنيسة واحدة في حساب العطاء والاخذ الا انتم وحدكم.
(كولوسي ا العدد 5) من اجل الرجاء الموضوع لكم في السموات الذي سمعتم به قبلا في كلمة حق* الانجيل*.
(كولوسي 1 العدد 23) ان ثبتم على الايمان متأسسين وراسخين وغير منتقلين عن رجاء *الانجيل* الذي سمعتموه المكروز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء الذي صرت انا بولس خادما له.
(تسالونيكي الأولى 2 العدد 4) بل كما استحسنّا من الله ان نؤتمن على *الانجيل* هكذا نتكلم لا كاننا نرضي الناس بل الله الذي يختبر قلوبنا.
(تيموثاوس الثانية 1 العدد 8) فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بي انا اسيره بل اشترك في احتمال المشقات لاجل* الانجيل* بحسب قوة الله.
(تيموثاوس الثانية 1 العدد 10) وانما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وانار الحياة والخلود بواسطة *الانجيل*.
(فيلمون ا العدد 13) الذي كنت اشاء ان امسكه عندي لكي يخدمني عوضا عنك في قيود* الانجيل*.
(كورنثوس الثانية 2 العدد 12) ولكن لما جئت الى ترواس لاجل* انجيل* المسيح وانفتح لي باب في الرب.
(كورنثوس الثانية 4 العدد 4) الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة* انجيل* مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.
(كورنثوس الثانية 10 العدد 14) لاننا لا نمدد انفسنا كاننا لسنا نبلغ اليكم.اذ قد وصلنا اليكم ايضا في *انجيل* المسيح.
(غلاطية 1 العدد 7) ليس هو آخر غير انه يوجد قوم يزعجونكم ويريدون ان يحوّلوا *انجيل* المسيح.
(غلاطية 2 العدد 7) بل بالعكس اذ رأوا اني اؤتمنت على *انجيل* الغرلة كما بطرس على *انجيل* الختان.
(افسس 1 العدد 13) الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق *انجيل* خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. 
(تسالونيكي الأولى 3 العدد 2) فارسلنا تيموثاوس اخانا وخادم الله والعامل معنا في *انجيل* المسيح حتى يثبتكم ويعظكم لاجل ايمانكم.
(تسالونيكي الثانية 1 العدد 8) في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون *انجيل* ربنا يسوع المسيح.


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

Veronicaa قال:


> لأنه لم يأتي ليكتب انجيلا,
> جاء للفداء تلك كانت مهمته, فتكلف تلاميذته من بعده في كتابته تحت عصمة الروح القدس ودونوا ما عاينوه..



*لنفرض انه كما تقول سيادتكم انه لم يأتى الا للفداء .. لماذا لم يأمر تلاميذه وقت وجوده بكتابه تعاليمه ؟ لماذا تمت الكتابة بعد الفداء ؟ ما الحكمة ؟*


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> هل تعلم اخى ما هو معنى كلمة انجيل؟؟
> *​



*انجيل متى انجيل مرقس ... ما معناهم ؟ و لما تنسب الى اسماء هؤلاء ؟ لأنها مكتوبة بواسطتهم 
صح ؟*


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *إن صِدق ما يفعله الانسان هو *
> 
> *ما يكتبه الآخرين عنه **وليس ما يكتب عن نفسه *
> 
> ...



*يافندم من وجهه نظر مين الكلام دا ؟؟!! و بعدين هو المسيح اى حد يعنى ، و هو فيه حد هيعلم الناس زى المسيح ؟ المفروض تعاليمه تدرس مش بس تتكتب .. ليظل السؤال قائم اذا لم يكتبها هو فلماذا لم يأمر تلاميذه وقت وجوده بالكتابة ؟*


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

أمة قال:


> أهلا بك يا بحر الحب في أول سؤال لك في قسم الأسئلة.
> 
> لم يكتب السيد المسيح الإنجيل لأن الإنجيل ليس كتابا اُنزل عليه كما يفهمه غير المسيحيين، بل كلمة يونانية الأصل ذُكِرَت في الكتاب المقدس في كل لغات العالم بأصلها اليوناني - افنجاليون، ومعناها البشارة المفرحة، أو الخبر السار.
> 
> ...



*سيدتى الفاضلة لنتوقف عند هذه الأية ..
اطاعة الانجيل هل هى اطاعة البشارة و الخبر سار ؟! فهل سيادتكم تطيعون خبر مفرح ام الاطاعة تكون لتعاليم او منهج او اوامر ؟
لماذا لم يطلب من تلاميذه وقتها ان يكتبوا تعاليمه ؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

*1يو 1 - 1: 4 1. اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.
2. فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.
3. الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
4. وَنَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ يَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً.

هذه هى البشارة المفرحة التى تناقلها التلاميذ والرسل والمؤمنين شفاهيا فى البداية ..
عن ما عاينوه وسمعوه ولمسوه ..
وبعد ذلك تم الكتابة بوحى من الروح القدس ما كان يتم تناقله شفاهيا ليكون مرجعا وثيقا 
للمؤمنين بعيدا عن أى شبهة تحريف أو تلاعب ..
ثانيا الأنجيل هو نعم بشارة الخلاص والرجاء ولكنه يضم حياة المسيح وتعاليمه التى نقتدى بها ..​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *انجيل متى انجيل مرقس ... ما معناهم ؟ و لما تنسب الى اسماء هؤلاء ؟ لأنها مكتوبة بواسطتهم *
> *صح ؟*


*اخى العزيز لم اسالك عن الاسماء ولكن المعنى والاستاذة امة كتبت لحظرتك مشاركة دسمة فيها معانى كثير واظن انها تفى بالغرض.*
*ولكن مفهوم الانجيل عند حضرتك مختلف فالانجيل الذى تفكر فيه حضرتك انجيل منزل يعنى واحد بيملى والاخر بيكتب وده شىء مش صحيح.*
*مفهوم الاوامر والنواهى التى تتكلم عنها افعل ولا تفعل هى موجودة بالفعل فى التوراه ولكنها غير كافية لتخلص الإنسان من خطايه. المسيح جاء ليخلص الناس بشخصه، وهذا هذه هي البشرى.*​


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *يافندم من وجهه نظر مين الكلام دا ؟؟!! *


 
*من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس *
يوحنا 5 : 39 
*فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ* لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. 
*وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي *
​*الكتب تشهد للمسيح ... ولا يشهد هو لنفسه كإنسان *



بحر الحب قال:


> *و بعدين هو المسيح اى حد يعنى ، *


 
*طبعًا المسيح مش أي حد *

*لكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ... لذلك لا يخضع لرغبات البشر وأفكارهم *




بحر الحب قال:


> *وهو فيه حد هيعلم الناس زى المسيح ؟ *


 
*لا طبعًا *

*تعاليم المسيح مختلفة تمامًا عن تعاليم البشر وليست كديانات العالم *

*تعاليم وديانات البشر تقول تزوج ثم تزوج ثم تزوج ... ومتى أردت أن تطلق فطلق براحتك *

*لكن المسيح قال *
متى 19 : 4 
فَأَجَابَ: أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ *خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى* ​*ولم يخلق ذكرًا وثلاث أو أربعة نساء *

*إذاً كلام الناس ضد كلام المسيح ... ولم يخضع المسيح لكلام وفكر الناس *

*هذا على سبيل المثال *




بحر الحب قال:


> *المفروض تعاليمه تدرس مش بس تتكتب *


 
*نعم نحن فعلاً ندرس كلام المسيح *

*لذلك نحن نحب حتى الأعداء ولا نقاتل الذين يقاتلونا *




بحر الحب قال:


> *ليظل السؤال قائم اذا لم يكتبها هو فلماذا لم يأمر تلاميذه وقت وجوده بالكتابة ؟*


 
*لم يأمر المسيح تلاميذه بكتابة كلمة الله ... لأنه لم يريد ذلك *

*ولكي يُرينا أن الكاتب هو الله نفسه الساكن في المؤمنين بالمسيح *
بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 
لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، 
بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من *الروح القدس*.

رومية 8 : 11 
وإن كان *روح الذي أقام يسوع* من الأموات *ساكنا فيكم* فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضا* بروحه الساكن* فيكم.
​.


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشكلة المسلمين هو بحثهم عن الكلمة حرفيا.  
مثلا، المسيح ليس هو الله لانه لم يقل انا الله حرفيا. ومن هذا المنطلق كان يجب على المسيح ان يقول حرفيا لتلاميذه اكتبوا تعاليمي!!!


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *1يو 1 - 1: 4 1. اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.
> 2. فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.
> 3. الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
> 4. وَنَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ يَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً.
> ...



*و  بالتالى نفهم من سيادتكم ان فى حياة المسيح لم يكتب احد تعاليمه بينما تناقلوها شفاهيا .. شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اخى العزيز لم اسالك عن الاسماء ولكن المعنى والاستاذة امة كتبت لحظرتك مشاركة دسمة فيها معانى كثير واظن انها تفى بالغرض.*
> *ولكن مفهوم الانجيل عند حضرتك مختلف فالانجيل الذى تفكر فيه حضرتك انجيل منزل يعنى واحد بيملى والاخر بيكتب وده شىء مش صحيح.*
> *مفهوم الاوامر والنواهى التى تتكلم عنها افعل ولا تفعل هى موجودة بالفعل فى التوراه ولكنها غير كافية لتخلص الإنسان من خطايه. المسيح جاء ليخلص الناس بشخصه، وهذا هذه هي البشرى.*​



*شكرا لحضرتك .. افهم من كلامك ان تعاليم التوراة ( كما تقول ) لم تكن كافية لتخلص الانسان  من خطاياه فأنتظر الناس قدوم المسيح لينقذهم من خطاياهم و يملى عليهم تعاليمه الجديدة  *


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *لم يأمر المسيح تلاميذه بكتابة كلمة الله ... لأنه لم يريد ذلك *
> 
> *ولكي يُرينا أن الكاتب هو الله نفسه الساكن في المؤمنين بالمسيح *بطرس الثانية 1 : 21
> لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان،
> ...



*اذا من كلام سيادتكم .. يمكن لأى انسان ( مؤمن يسكن فيه الله نفسه بالمسيح ) ان يكتب كلمة الله حتى بعد الفداء و الخلاص *


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

Veronicaa قال:


> مشكلةالمسلمين هو بحثهم عن الكلمة حرفيا.
> مثلا، المسيح ليس هو الله لانه لم يقل انا الله حرفيا. ومن هذا المنطلق كان يجب على المسيح ان يقول حرفيا لتلاميذه اكتبوا تعاليمي!!!



*بالرغم من انى لا اعلم المعنى لكلمة ( مسلم ) التى تم نعتى بها من قبل سيادتكم .. الا انى فعلا مؤمن بحرفية الكلام و ادقق فى الالفاظ قدر استطاعتى و لا أخال هذا عيب او حرام ..

سؤالى فكرته هى .. لماذا لم يكتب كلام الله وقتها قبل الفداء حيث كان المسيح حى بين الناس يعلمهم و يخاطبهم .. اعتقد انه كان كنز ثمين وقتها للعلم و المعرفة فلما الانتظار بعد الفداء ؟*


----------



## بحر الحب (29 أغسطس 2014)

*اسف جدا لاضاعة وقت حضراتكم و سأكتفى بردودكم القيمة .. فيبدو اننى لم افهمها جيدا و سأحاول اعاده قراءتها مجددا لأصل الى المقصود 

تحياتى  
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *و  بالتالى نفهم من سيادتكم ان فى حياة المسيح لم يكتب احد تعاليمه بينما تناقلوها شفاهيا .. شكرا جزيلا *


*
نعم .. تناقل المؤمنين البشارة المفرحة شفاهيا وليس تعاليم المسيح فقط بل ولادته وحياته و معجزاته وألامه وموته وقيامته وفدائه للبشر وأنه المسيا المنتظر يهوه المتجسد الذى تنبأ عنه العهد القديم وكان من الطبيعى فى هذا العصر أن يتم نشر مثل هذه البشارة شفاهيا أولا ثم بعد ذلك توثيقها كتابة خوفا عليها من الضياع أو التحريف ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *اسف جدا لاضاعة وقت حضراتكم و سأكتفى بردودكم القيمة .. فيبدو اننى لم افهمها جيدا و سأحاول اعاده قراءتها مجددا لأصل الى المقصود
> 
> تحياتى
> *


*
لا تتأسف .. ونحن وقتنا كله فى خدمة من يسأل ويريد أن يفهم وأنت أولهم :flowers:
وأقرأ جيدا الردود وحاول أن تقرأ الأنجيل وأن عثر عليك شيئ لا تتردد و أسأل 
وبنعمة المسيح ستجد أجوبة لأسئلتك طالما تريد الفهم والمعرفة ..
مرحب بك دائما ..​*


----------



## peace_86 (29 أغسطس 2014)

عزيزي..

قبل أي شي.. إنسى كل ماكتب عن الأناجيل من مصادر غير مسيحية.
*وحاول أن تبدأ من الصفر وكأنك للتو عرفت شي إسمه إنجيل*

كما قالت الاخت أمة التي أعطت إجابة كاملة ووافية.. الإنجيل تعني البشارة وهي كلمة يونانية الأصل
لا تستطيع أن تقول لماذا لم يكتب المسيح بنفسه الإنجيل.. هذه عبارة خاطئة
المسيح هو البشارة!!.. أعمال المسيح هو الإنجيل لحد ذاته..
*مجيئه.. أعماله.. معجزاته.. حكمه.. أقواله.. أفعاله.. ثورته ..* كلها إنجيل

يعني مثلاً لنأخذ على سبيل المثال لما المسيح قام بإحياء أليعازر من الموت.

هل كان سيكتب: *ثم ذهبت إلى القبر ورأيت قبر أليعازر فقلت له قم من الموت*
هل برأيك الأمر سيكون منطقياً؟

المسيح جاء.. وغير الناس خلال الحياة التي عاشها.. ثم وبعد عملية الصلب وبعد القيامة قال لتلاميذه:
بشروهم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس..

لاحظ أن المسيح يقول بشروهم (يعني أخبروهم عن البشارة أو الإنجيل التي رأيتموها مني)

لأنه في وقت مجيء المسيح ليس هناك داعي لكتابة الإنجيل.. فبدلاً من أن أقرأ الإنجيل لأستفسر عن شي ما سأذهب ليسوع المسيح نفسه صاحب الإنجيل.

*فبعدها ذهب التلاميذ لكل المعمورة ليبشروا بالمسيح:*
ذهب بطرس لأورشليم ومن ثم ذهب لروما.. 
أما مرقس فذهب لروما ومصر
ولوقا للانطاكيين
وتوما للهنود
ومريم المجدلية لبلاد الغال (فرنسا)
ويوحنا لأسيا الصغرى..
وبولس لليونانيين
وسمعان القانوني للشرق الأوسط
وتداوس يهوذا لبلاد الأرمن ويعقوب أخوه للصعيد
وفيليبوس لأثيوبيين..... 
أما لعازار وأختيه فذهبوا لقبرص.... *إلخ*.

وهكذا ولما انتشرت البشارة حول معظم أنحاء المسكونة وبعد أن تضاعف عدد الكنائس وازداد المؤمنين وأصبحوا بمئات الآلاف (وذلك خلال عشرين سنة بعد قيامة المسيح) .. دعت الحاجة لكتابة الأناجيل لتكون كمرجع حقيقي يعود له كل المؤمنين.. وخاصة أن بعض الرسل قد مات بعضهم. فتطلب الأمر بأن يدون الأنجيل.

ولا حاجة لأن نقول لك بأن الإنجيل قد دوّن من قبل أربعة: الرسوليين: *يوحنا ومتى* والتلميذين: *لوقا ومرقس*
وكلهم كانوا مساقين بالروح القدس


----------



## e-Sword (30 أغسطس 2014)

*


بحر الحب قال:



			تحية طيبة 

سؤالى : لماذا المسيح لم يكتب الاناجيل بنفسه ؟ اقصد ماذا كان المانع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

السيد المسيح لم يأتي لكي يكتب كتاب تاريخي او مجرد كتاب ديني بل ليجعل كلامة فى قلب الانسان ( علشان يخلي الانسان كآنة المسيح يالبلدي فكان هم المسيح الانسان ) 
طيب دلوقتي لية بعد المسيح كتبوا الاناجيل؟
بكل سهولة لكي تصل الينا قصة خلاص السيد المسيح لينا و لكي لا يدخل على قصة فداء المسيح خرفاات من الهراطقة .
و السيد المسيح وعدهم بانهم سوف يكتبوا اناجيل عنة و هو سوف يذكرهم بكل شئ 
[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.14.26][واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم]

 *


----------



## e-Sword (30 أغسطس 2014)

*


بحر الحب قال:



			اذا من كلام سيادتكم .. يمكن لأى انسان ( مؤمن يسكن فيه الله نفسه بالمسيح ) ان يكتب كلمة الله حتى بعد الفداء و الخلاص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا لان الكتاب المقدس اوضح و قال 

[فــــانـــدايك][Cor1.12.28][فوضع الله اناسا في الكنيسة اولا رسلا ثانيا انبياء ثالثا معلمين ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء اعوانا تدابير وانواع ألسنة.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Thes1.1.5][ان انجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة ايضا وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون اي رجال كنا بينكم من اجلكم.]

 فليس كل شخص مؤمن يكتب قصة المسيح بل من يختارة الروح القدوس و من شهد و رأي السيد المسيح وعرف اعمالة و عاش معة 

[فــــانـــدايك][Acts.22.14][فقال.اله آبائنا انتخبك لتعلم مشيئته وتبصر البار وتسمع صوتا من فمه.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Gal.1.12][لاني لم اقبله من عند انسان ولا علّمته بل باعلان يسوع المسيح.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Acts.10.41][ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم.لنا نحن الذين اكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الاموات.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.6.70][اجابهم يسوع أليس اني انا اخترتكم الاثني عشر وواحد منكم شيطان.]


*


----------



## بحر الحب (30 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> عزيزي..
> 
> قبل أي شي.. إنسى كل ماكتب عن الأناجيل من مصادر غير مسيحية.
> *وحاول أن تبدأ من الصفر وكأنك للتو عرفت شي إسمه إنجيل*
> ...



*اهلا بيك 

لاحظ عزيزى ان كل الردود او معظمها تقول لى ان الانجيل تعنى البشارة او الخبر السار .. فى حين اننى اجد كتاب مكتوب عليه انجيل متى ( مثلا ) و ما دون فى هذا الكتاب هو عن حياة المسيح و تعاليمه و مواقفه .. 

يقولون انه جاء للفداء و مع ذلك لا اعلم اين المشكلة فطالما انه جاء الى خراف بنى اسرائيل ( على سبيل المثال ) لا نجد منه تعاليم مكتوبة وقتها اليهم ولا حتى واحد منهم يسجل له كلامه !! 

و هل معقول عشان هو موجود تقوم تروح له و تسأله كل شويه ؟ و اذا كان المسيح نفسه يعلم انه سيفدى البشر ( على حد قولكم ) فكيف لا يطلب ان تدون تعاليمه فى وجوده ؟ 

 لقد اقتبست من الاخت أمة و لكنها لم ترد على اقتباسى ... فلماذا ؟

ما يحير ان المسيح نفسه كان يعرف القراءة و الكتابة .. و لكنه لم يكتب لنا ولا صفحة واحدة ؟؟

*


----------



## بحر الحب (30 أغسطس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> لا تتأسف .. ونحن وقتنا كله فى خدمة من يسأل ويريد أن يفهم وأنت أولهم :flowers:
> وأقرأ جيدا الردود وحاول أن تقرأ الأنجيل وأن عثر عليك شيئ لا تتردد و أسأل
> وبنعمة المسيح ستجد أجوبة لأسئلتك طالما تريد الفهم والمعرفة ..
> مرحب بك دائما ..​*



*تسلم يا غالى *


----------



## تيمو (30 أغسطس 2014)

سؤالك جميل

لماذا؟

لأن المسيح هيّيء له تلاميذ وشهود قبل الصعود وجعلهم رسلا له لكل المسكونة، وأرسل لهم المعزي وهو الروح القدس ليذكرهم بكل ما قاله وبكل تعاليمه لكي يشهدوا له ويبشروا العال. 


فالمسيح الإله لم يتركنا يتامى بعد صعوده، بل أوضح لتلاميذه أنه سيرسل لهم المعزي الذي سيكون معهم ومع جميع المؤمنين باسمه ليذكّرهم ويعطيهم حكمة وقوة.

فلماذا تعتقد أن الكتابة مهمة؟ ببساطة لأنك تعتقد (أو هكذا أظن) أن المسيح بمجرد صعوده قد ((قطع التواصل)) مع شعبه، وهذا ليس صحيح، فالتواصل ما زال إلى يومنا هذا مع الله البشر من خلال الروح القدس الذي يعزينا ويعلّمنا. يقول الإنجيل بما معناه أننا لا نعرف كيف نصلي ولكن الروح يشفع فينا بأنات لا يُنطق بها.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

الانجيل كتب عن المسيح اي شهادة عنه كما قال سيدنا يوحنا الرسول: اما هذه فكتبت لكي تؤمنوا و ان كان كتب هو عن نفسه فما كان ليقبل اليهود شهادته لنفسه لانه قال عن هذا الامر ان كنتم لا تقبلون شهادتي فلي من يشهد و هو يشكوا عليكم..موسي كتب عني...و قال ايضا فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هي تشهد لي...

و بعد صعود المسيح الرب للسماء ارسل الروح المعزي للتلاميذ فتكلموا السنه جديدة و عرف كل منهم خدمته فين و ازاي...فكتب الانجيليين الاربع الاناجيل و قسمت لهم تلك الخدمة لانهم اولا متعلمون جيدا فلا تعوزهم فصاحه اللسان و البلاغه النحوية و ثانيا لا الروح القدس اي روح الله تعالي اختارهم لذلك و روح الله القدس الهمهم فتذكروا ما سمح لهم بتذكره من حياة الرب يسوع و ارشد لوقا الذي لم يكن من الاثني عشر بل من السبعين لكي يعلم كل شي بتمحيص و تفحيص لكي يناسب العقل اليوناني الفلسفي المتطلع للحكمه المدقق المشكك و يبدوا انه التقي السيدة العذراء مما يبدوا في ذكر مفصل للحبل العذري المبارك و ارشد مرقص للكتابه باختصار عن معجزات المسيح للرومان الغير محبي الاطالة كاليونانيين ولا الفلسفه اصلا مش بتوع فلسفه و غير العالمين بالنبوؤات كاليهود بعكس انجيل متي الانجيلي الموجه للعبرانيين اصلا لذلك تجده مملولا بالعهد القديم و النبؤات لكي يتحقق اليهود بانفسهم و ارشد يوحنا لكي يكتب انجيلا مصدقا و متمما للباقيين مختلف عما سبقوه في تفاصيل كثيره فصلت للمسيحيين الجدد المتعطشين لمزيدا من الارتواء من نهر لاهوت المسيح و فضلا عن ذلك ذكر المعجزات التي جاءت قبل تسلبم يوحنا المعمدان و هذه لم تكن مذكوره من قبل فتجده ذاكرا اهم حاجتين اولا مبدأ وجود المسيح في السماء اي منذ الازل ثم مبدأ معجزاته اي باكورتها و هي تحويل الماء خمرا في عرس قانا الجليل...

هذا كل شئ عن الاناجيل المقدسه

سلام المسيح لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

اه و علي فكره المسيح قال لتلاميذه قبيل صعوده اذهبوا و تلمذوا الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس...و قال ايضا اذهبوا و اكرزوا بالانجيل لجميع الخليقه يعني من الاخر هوا الي امرهم يبشروا و يكتبوا عنه كما بشر هو عن مللكوت ابيه السماوي فهو ترتيب في الكرازه فيسوع يخبر عن ملكوت ابيه السماوي و انه تجسد في ملء الزمان ثم التلاميذ يكرزون هم عن الابن كما كرز هو عن الاب و خلاصه...دا ترتيب الهي برضه...

سلام الرب ليك


----------



## الرب نوري99 (31 أغسطس 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *اهلا بيك *
> 
> *لاحظ عزيزى ان كل الردود او معظمها تقول لى ان الانجيل تعنى البشارة او الخبر السار .. فى حين اننى اجد كتاب مكتوب عليه انجيل متى ( مثلا ) و ما دون فى هذا الكتاب هو عن حياة المسيح و تعاليمه و مواقفه .. *
> 
> ...


 
*المشكلة حسب تفكيرك الله يجب عليه ان يكتب كتاب وكأنه الكتاب هو فقط الوسيلة الوحيدة لله لكي يتواصل مع الناس !! الكتاب هو توثيق للايمان وللاحداث يعني بصير في ايمان واحداث ثم بعد ذلك يكتب الكتاب وليس العكس اي ان يكتب الكتاب ثم يصير في ايمان !!*

*المسيح كان عايش وكان يعلّم ويعطي تعاليم مباشرة من فمه الى الناس وكان امامهم يعملوا المعجزات والاخبار كانت تنتشر بين بعضهم انه المسيح عمل معجزة كذا كذا .. ما الفائدة ان يكتب لنا "قمت بمعجزة شفاء الاعرج" .. المغزى من الموضوع انه تعاليمه توصل للناس ووصلت طبعاً حسب خطة الله يعني المسيح علم وتكلم وعمل وبعدما صعد الى السماء حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ وبدأوا يبشروا بتعاليمه شفوياً عندما كان الاعداد قليلة لكن بعد ذلك كتبوا كل هذه التعاليم بوحي من الله الذي ذكرهم بكل شيء وعصمهم اثناء كتابتهم ووصلت للعالم كله من جيل لجيل لحتى وصلت لجيلنا !*

*ومن قال لك مثلا ان المسيح لم يقل للتلاميذ اكتبوا كتاباً !! هو فعلا قال لهم اذهبوا وتلمذوا الامم وبشروهم وعمدوهم .. الخ !! لماذا يكتبوا الاحداث اثناء حياته ما الفرق كتبت بعد الصعود او اثناء حياته ؟ *


----------



## peace_86 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *اهلا بيك *
> 
> *لاحظ عزيزى ان كل الردود او معظمها تقول لى ان الانجيل تعنى البشارة او الخبر السار .. فى حين اننى اجد كتاب مكتوب عليه انجيل متى ( مثلا ) و ما دون فى هذا الكتاب هو عن حياة المسيح و تعاليمه و مواقفه .. *
> 
> ...


 
أهلين بحر الحب.. نرجو ان تبقى على تواصل حتى تخبرنا بإن كانت أجوبتنا كافية أم لا ..
وأشكر الاخ الرب نوري على إجابته بالنيابة عني.

كما قال الأخوة جميعاً: *فكرة الإنجيل نفسها حينما تفهمها على حقيقتها وحينما تفهم معناها ستعرف لماذا لم يكتب يسوع بنفسه الإنجيل.*

سأعطيك مثال فوق الأمثلة التي قالوها الأخوة هنا:
الإنجيل هو الخبر السار.. النبأ السار.. إذن هو في النهاية خبر المراد منه إيصاله.

*مع فارق التشبيه:*
نشرات الأخبار التي تعرض على القنوات. لنأخذ مثال زواج الأمير فلان من الأميرة فلانة.
ستتنقال الصحف هذه الأخبار وتنشرها لكتبت لنا عن خبر هذا الزواج.
لكن هل يعقل أن يحضر الأمير بنفسه لقناة معينة ويقول لهم: *دعوني أنا أكتب عنكم خبر زواجي ومن ثم انشروها انتم.*

طبعاً هذا غير منطقي..
هل فهمت الفكرة؟؟؟ يسوع لا يكتب الإنجيل. لأنه هو الإنجيل. الآخرين دونوا وكتبوا الإنجيل بعد قيامة المسيح.


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> لا لان الكتاب المقدس اوضح و قال
> 
> ...



*هل افهم من كلام سيادتكم ان القادر على كتابه اعمال المسيح هو من :
1-اختاره الروح القدس
2- شهد المسيح
3- رأى المسيح
4- عرف اعماله
5- عاش معه 

لنلخص القول فى ان الكتاب الاربعة توافرت بهم ال5 صفات هذه ؟

شكرا*


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سؤالك جميل
> 
> لماذا؟
> 
> ...


*
كلام سيادتكم جميل و سهل الفهم .. فالمسيح اذا بعد صعوده لم يتركنا هكذا بل ارسل الى تلاميذه المعزى ليذكرهم بما قال و لم يدونوه هم بأنفسهم !!
اجد انه لو دون احدهم تعاليم المسيح وقت حديثه و كلامه معهم لكان بالتأكيد افضل لهم و للبشرية .

لا انا اعلم ان المسيح لم يقطع التواصل مع شعبه ( بالتأكيد نقصد البشرية كلها و ليس شعب بعينه لأنه جاء للعالم كله ) و لذلك فسيادتكم تقول ان التواصل بيننا و بينه قائم من خلال الروح القدس .. و عليه فربما يظهر شخص ما يختاره المسيح ليكتب لنا بعض ما لا نعلمه عن حياة المسيح ... طالما انه لم يحدد ان ينتهى الانجيل عند لوقا .. صحيح ؟*


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اه و علي فكره المسيح قال لتلاميذه قبيل صعوده اذهبوا و تلمذوا الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس...و قال ايضا اذهبوا و اكرزوا بالانجيل لجميع الخليقه يعني من الاخر هوا الي امرهم يبشروا و يكتبوا عنه كما بشر هو عن مللكوت ابيه السماوي فهو ترتيب في الكرازه فيسوع يخبر عن ملكوت ابيه السماوي و انه تجسد في ملء الزمان ثم التلاميذ يكرزون هم عن الابن كما كرز هو عن الاب و خلاصه...دا ترتيب الهي برضه...
> 
> سلام الرب ليك



*و هل قال لهم اكتبو و لو كلمة مما اقوله لكم ؟ *


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الانجيل كتب عن المسيح اي شهادة عنه كما قال سيدنا يوحنا الرسول



*اسمحى لى سيدتى بأقتباس كلمة كتب .. *


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *المشكلة حسب تفكيرك الله يجب عليه ان يكتب كتاب وكأنه الكتاب هو فقط الوسيلة الوحيدة لله لكي يتواصل مع الناس !! الكتاب هو توثيق للايمان وللاحداث يعني بصير في ايمان واحداث ثم بعد ذلك يكتب الكتاب وليس العكس اي ان يكتب الكتاب ثم يصير في ايمان !!*



*ابدا .. انا سؤالى عن الكتب اللى معاكم اليوم ! هل من غيرها كنا هنعرف حاجة عن حياة المسيح و معجزاته .. من يدرى !! *


الرب نوري99 قال:


> *المسيح كان عايش وكان يعلّم ويعطي تعاليم مباشرة من فمه الى الناس وكان امامهم يعملوا المعجزات والاخبار كانت تنتشر بين بعضهم انه المسيح عمل معجزة كذا كذا .. ما الفائدة ان يكتب لنا "قمت بمعجزة شفاء الاعرج" .. المغزى من الموضوع انه تعاليمه توصل للناس ووصلت طبعاً حسب خطة الله يعني المسيح علم وتكلم وعمل وبعدما صعد الى السماء حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ وبدأوا يبشروا بتعاليمه شفوياً عندما كان الاعداد قليلة لكن بعد ذلك كتبوا كل هذه التعاليم بوحي من الله الذي ذكرهم بكل شيء وعصمهم اثناء كتابتهم ووصلت للعالم كله من جيل لجيل لحتى وصلت لجيلنا !*



*لم اسأل عن فوائد كل هذا سيدى المحترم .. بل كل سؤالى لماذا لم يطلب هو تدوين ما يقوله من تعاليم ؟ هل تعتقد ان كل كبيرة و صغيرة قالها المسيح هى بين ايديكم اليوم مثلا ؟*



الرب نوري99 قال:


> *ومن قال لك مثلا ان المسيح لم يقل للتلاميذ اكتبوا كتاباً !! هو فعلا قال لهم اذهبوا وتلمذوا الامم وبشروهم وعمدوهم .. الخ !! لماذا يكتبوا الاحداث اثناء حياته ما الفرق كتبت بعد الصعود او اثناء حياته ؟ *



*و هل بعد ان يغادر المعلم يبدأ التلميذ فى كتابة كل ما قاله المعلم ؟ ايهما ادق ان يدون التلميذ تعاليم المعلم ام بعد ان يغادر المعلم ؟ *


----------



## بحر الحب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> سأعطيك مثال فوق الأمثلة التي قالوها الأخوة هنا:
> الإنجيل هو الخبر السار.. النبأ السار.. إذن هو في النهاية خبر المراد منه إيصاله.
> 
> *مع فارق التشبيه:*
> ...





*الاخت Gospel of truth تقول ان الانجيل كتب .. و انا اقتبست منها هذه الجملة .. 

و لكن فى المثال المطروح من قبل سيادتكم .. الأمير حى و الخبر عنه هو يعاصره بنفسه , اما بعد ان يموت الملك و تأتى المذيعة لتقول ان الملك تزوج من 10 سنين .. فطبعا هذا غير منطقى بالمرة*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *ابدا .. انا سؤالى عن الكتب اللى معاكم اليوم ! هل من غيرها كنا هنعرف حاجة عن حياة المسيح و معجزاته .. من يدرى !! *
> 
> 
> *لم اسأل عن فوائد كل هذا سيدى المحترم .. بل كل سؤالى لماذا لم يطلب هو تدوين ما يقوله من تعاليم ؟ هل تعتقد ان كل كبيرة و صغيرة قالها المسيح هى بين ايديكم اليوم مثلا ؟*
> ...


 
يا اخي هو قالهم بشّروا وتلمذوا ومن البديهي البشارة اول عن آخر رح يتم تدوينها لكي يتم التبشير فيها !!


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*أولا* اشكرك يا أحمد حقيقة على اسلوبك المتسم بأدب الحوار والموحي بطلب المعرفة. ليكن معلوما لك أن المعرفة تحب طالبيها وتكشف لهم ذاتها بقدر ما يصدُقون في طلبها.

*ثانيا*، أرجو المعذرة على عدم ردي عليك في وقت أبكر، ليس لعدم إهتمامي بسؤالك بل بسبب ظروفي الشخصية.

*ثالثا*، بعد قراءة جميع الردود وتعليقاتك تبين لي أن سبب عدم وصول الجواب وبقاء سؤالك قائما لأن لم يوجد جواب حرفي وقاطع في أي من المشاركات بما فيها مشاركتي. الردود كانت عن أن المسيح لم يأتِ ليكتب بل ليفدي، وأن المسيح لا يشهد أو يكتب عن نفسه، وعن معنى كلمة إنجيل وعن تناقل البشارة شفهيا ثم كتابتها فيما بعد، وكتابتها بوحي الروح القدس.

كل هذه الردود صحيحة ولا عيب فيها ولكن الجواب كان في باطنها ومفهوما للمسيحي ولمن له خلفية بالكتاب المقدس فقط، ولكن ليس للجميع. لذلك تعذر وصول الجواب اليك، فبعد أن بدأ سؤالك بـِ: "لماذا لم يكتب المسيح الإنجيل بنفسه، ما المانع."

تتطور وتمحور حول الردود فصار كالتالي:

(2) لماذا تمت الكتابة بعد الفداء؟ ما الحكمة؟ و (3) هو فيه حد هيعلم الناس زى المسيح ؟ المفروض تعاليمه تدرس مش بس تتكتب .. و (4) هل نطيع خبر مفرح ام الاطاعة تكون لتعاليم او منهج او اوامر ؟ و (5) يمكن لأى انسان ( مؤمن يسكن فيه الله نفسه بالمسيح ) ان يكتب كلمة الله حتى بعد الفداء و الخلاص، و (6) ما يحير ان المسيح نفسه كان يعرف القراءة و الكتابة .. و لكنه لم يكتب لنا ولا صفحة واحدة ؟؟ 

أسئلتك أعلاه تدل على أنك تنظر الى السيد ا*لمسيح *على أنه *نبي* جاء ليوصل رسالة الله الى الناس و*معلم* ليعلمهم. ولذلك تستغرب لماذا لم يكتب تعاليمه، ولماذا لم يطلب من تلاميذه ان يكتبوا ما علمهم خلال وجوده معهم ليتأكد من انهم كتبوا "صح".

كلامك عن شخص السيد المسيح لا يخلو من الصحة ولكنه ليس كل الصحة. لأن كلمة نبي تشير الى المتكلم بلسان الله، و* السيد المسيح* يعتبر نبيا ولكن بإمتياز لأنه *هو نفسه كلمة الله* المتجسد = أي الله الذي ظهر بالجسد، وأيضا معلما لأنه *كان يعلم بسلطانه الخاص* ليس كأي نبي قبله الذين علموا كلهم بما قيل لهم من قبل الرب.

شاء المسيح/النبي/المعلم/الإله المتجسد، الذي أحب البشر، أن يحمل أحزاننا ويتحمل أوجاعنا ويساق كالشاة الى الذبح [كما جاء في نبوءات العهد القديم - اشعياء 53] ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة عن البشر بأن صُلِب ومات وقُبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما جاء في النبوءات أيضا، لأنه بموته وقيامته قهر الموت ولم يعد للموت سلطان على كل من آمن به واعتمد.

بعد قيامته تراءى لتلاميذه مدة أربعين يوما وعلمهم الكثير عن ملكوت الله ثم صعد الى السماء بعد أن أوصاهم ألا يغادروا اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب - أي حلول الروح القدس عليهم. (أعمال الأصحاح الأول). *من هو الروح القدس؟ هو الله - واحد مع الآب والإبن.*

هذا كان توضيحا لشخص السيد المسيح وشخص الروح القدس، لكي نصل الى الرد الحاسم على سؤالك.

1- لم يكتب المسيح في حياته لأنه هو نفسه البشارة المفرحة. هو نفسه الخبر السار. 
البشارة المفرحة عمل إلهي قام به الله لفداء الإنسان، هذا العمل تحقق في تجسد الله بالمسيح يسوع وفي حياته وصلبه وموته وقيامته. فكيف يكتب هو بنفسه عن نفسه؟ 
من أجل الحوار فقط... هل يشهد المرء لنفسه أم غيره يشهد له؟ وهل يستبق أي أمرئ الأحداث ويكتب عنها قبل وقوعها؟ كأن يكتب السيد المسيح عن صلبه وموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وعن صعوده بعد أربعين يوما وظهوره خلالها لتلاميذه وتعليمهم عن الملكوت؟ *علماً* يا أحمد أنه أخبر تلاميذه مسبقا بأنه سيُسلم ويٌصلب ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث، وهم دونوا كل هذا بعد فترة من صعوده. دونوا كل ما عاينوه وعايشوه كشهود لهذه البشارة من أجل نشرها لخلاص كل البشر. وكان عدد المدونين أربع سميت كتاباتهم بالبشائر الأربع ونسبت الى كاتبيها: البشير متى والبشير مرقس والبشير لوقا والبشير يوحنا. 

2- كتابة هذه البشائر بعد صعود السيد المسيح لم تنقص من قيمتها أو صحتها، بل العكس هو الصحيح، لأن التلاميذ لم يكتبوها بقوتهم الذاتية بل بوحي الروح القدس، الذي حل عليهم بعد صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء بعشرة أيام، كما سبق ووعدهم به. (يوحنا الأصحاح 14 و 16):

26. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

13. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ *لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ*. 
14. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي *لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. *
15. *كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي*. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.

ملاحظة على الهامش لا أريد أن تخرجنا عن السؤال: الآية 15 تشير الى وحدة الله في الآب والإبن والروح القدس. هذا تصديق على ان ما دونه الرسل هو كلمة الله، فصار سؤالك في حكم الملغي. 

أما عن حدث حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ، يقول سفر الأعمال الأصحاح الثاني :وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا 

الروح القدس ذكرهم بكل ما علمهم السيد المسيح فكتبوا بقوة أعظم وبدون تشويش بشري. وهذا ينفي ما قلته في مشاركتك التالية:


بحر الحب قال:


> *و عليه فربما يظهر شخص ما يختاره المسيح ليكتب لنا بعض ما لا نعلمه عن حياة المسيح ... طالما انه لم يحدد ان ينتهى الانجيل عند لوقا .. صحيح ؟*


 
ختاما ارد على على سؤال الموجه لي:



بحر الحب قال:


> *اطاعة الانجيل هل هى اطاعة البشارة و الخبر سار ؟! فهل سيادتكم تطيعون خبر مفرح ام الاطاعة تكون لتعاليم او منهج او اوامر ؟*
> *لماذا لم يطلب من تلاميذه وقتها ان يكتبوا تعاليمه ؟*


 
البشارة يا أحمد ليست مجرد خبر سار ينتهي امره بوصول الخبر أو بانتهاء الحدث المفرح. البشارة هي حياة جديدة بالمسيح، علينا أن نقبلها لكي نخلص. 
الإنسان لا يخلص بطاعة تعاليم أو منهج أو أوامر، وإلا لكان الخلاص بتعاليم موسى وبالشريعة واتباع أوامرها، ولما جاء السيد المسيح. إنجيلنا ليس كتاب تعاليم فقط بل كلمة حياة.

اليك الآية التي اخترتها من بين كل الآيات لتعلق عليها، وتفسيرها:

في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون *انجيل* ربنا يسوع المسيح.(تسالونيكي الثانية 1 العدد 8) 

طاعة الإنجيل هنا تعني قبول الإنجيل أي قبول البشارة وعدم رفضها. من يرفض الخلاص بالسيد المسيح لا يطيع الإنجيل.

بإختصار: هناك الكثير الذي يمكن قوله عن البشارة في الرد على سؤالك الأصلي، ولكن لا يمكن تلخيص الإنجيل كله برد. إذا أردت أن تفهم  ما اقصد، إقرأ العهد الجديد بروح طلب المعرفة، ثم اسأل هنا عما تريد الإستفسار عنه.

أرجو أن أكون نجحت بتوصيل الجواب.


----------



## انت الفادي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام المسيح احبائي.
هناك ايضة وجهة اخري تضاف الي كل ما زكرتموه عن اسباب ان السيد المسيح لم يكتب الانجيل بنفسه.
و هناك سبب اخر مهم جدا وهو سبب منطقي و عقلي و ناموسي ايضا في نفس الوقت.
السبب هو الشهادة... اذا اراد شخصا ان يثبت شيئا فهو يحتاج الي شهود.. حتي تكون شهادته شهادة حق.. فلو كان السيد المسيح كتب الانجيل بنفسه لكانت هو يشهد لنفسه فقط و هنا كان الشك سيدخل في قلب معظم البشر.. و لكن تدوين الانجل من خلال التلاميذ فهو شهادة حق لانهم شاهدو بأعينهم و دونا ما سمعوه و ما رأوه بأعينهم و كانت شهادتهم شهادة حق.. و هو ايضا مكتوب في العهد القديم في مناقشة قضية ان يأتي المتهم او صاحب الرأي بشهود يثبت بها قضيته او رأيه. 


> التثنية  الأصحاح 19 العدد 15 «لا يقوم شاهد واحد على إنسان في ذنب ما أو خطية ما  من جميع الخطايا التي يخطئ بها. على فم شاهدين أو على فم ثلاثة *شهود* يقوم الأمر.



فكما قلنا شهادة الشخص لنفسه ليست مقبولة قانونيا و لا عقليا.. فنجد علي سبيل المثال في مصر مقولة مشهورة: قالوا للحرامي احلف.. قال ابشر جالك الفرج. 
بمعني ان شهادة الانسان لنفسه شهادة متحيزة لشخصه تماما و بذلك تكون شهادة غير مقبولة.
اما السيد المسيح فقد قدم شهادته الشخصية و لم يكتفي بذلك بل اعطي التلاميذ الحق في تقديم شهادتهم ايضا في ما قاله و فعله 


> ]يوحنا 15
> 
> 
> 26. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ  مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ  يَشْهَدُ لِي.
> 27. وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ».


و اخيرا ها هي شهادة احد التلاميذ و هو يدون و يقول صراحة ان ما كتبه هو شهادة منه للاحداث:


> ]يوحنا 21
> 
> 
> 23. فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ  التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ  يَمُوتُ بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ  فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟».
> 24. هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ.


ارجوا ان يكون هذا الرد مكملا لردود الاخوة الاحباء في المنتدي و يكون سبب نعمة لك.


----------



## بحر الحب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكرا على ردود الاخوة و الاخوات 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *و هل قال لهم اكتبو و لو كلمة مما اقوله لكم ؟ *



قال لهم اذهبوا و اكرزوا بالانجيل لكل الخليقه من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدان...

اذهبوا و اكرزوا دي يعني بشروا و دي بقي بكل طريقه بقي ممكنه لتوصيل كلام المسيح للبشر 
بما فيها الكتابه و هي الاهم و قد اختير لها تلاميذ اختارهم الروح القدس فيما بعد بقي ...

وضحت النقطة؟


----------

